# Saw 6



## Lucy Bones (Oct 24, 2009)

I'm probably gonna go see it tomorrow. Anybody who has seen it, is it good?


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 24, 2009)

No clue.


----------



## Kommodore (Oct 24, 2009)

Saw _6_, they have _6_ of them? I haven't even seen one. Why are these gratuitously gory and sadistic movies so popular?


----------



## Lucy Bones (Oct 24, 2009)

CommodoreKitty said:


> Saw _6_, they have _6_ of them? I haven't even seen one. Why are these gratuitously gory and sadistic movies so popular?


They make you think, and the gore makes me laugh.


----------



## Jek (Oct 24, 2009)

Well, I work at a movie theater. I had to clean up this showing all by myself opening day. Usually we would have help with that, but everyone else was busy.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 24, 2009)

I have up to Saw IV on DVD and stopped trying.
THEY stopped trying after II. 

I'm not kidding, it is just "how fucking violent/sick can we be to gross out the audience? HEAD-TWISTINGLY SICK!" 
The cleverness has gone. You know what to expect and don't get anything else.


----------



## Aden (Oct 24, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> the gore makes me laugh.



I wish I was as hardcore as you


----------



## Lucy Bones (Oct 24, 2009)

Aden said:


> I wish I was as hardcore as you


Hardcore? No, not really. It's just funny as hell! You should have seen me when I first saw Saw 3.
"OMG THE BITCHES RIBS GOT RIPPED OUT HAHAHAHAHA"


----------



## Aden (Oct 24, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Hardcore? No, not really. It's just funny as hell! You should have seen me when I first saw Saw 3.
> "OMG THE BITCHES RIBS GOT RIPPED OUT HAHAHAHAHA"



I don't think I've seen a Saw movie. :c

Then again, doesn't really sound like I'm missing out.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Oct 24, 2009)

Aden said:


> I don't think I've seen a Saw movie. :c
> 
> Then again, doesn't really sound like I'm missing out.


If you like a good comedy, I suggest this franchise. :3


----------



## Revy (Oct 24, 2009)

this shits getting old, went to see it got bored.


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Oct 24, 2009)

CommodoreKitty said:


> Saw _6_, they have _6_ of them? I haven't even seen one. Why are these gratuitously gory and sadistic movies so popular?


 Because people are evil.

And worms.


----------



## Zhael (Oct 24, 2009)

Saws 1 and 2 were good.  3 was lackluster.  4, I saw ten minutes and stopped.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Oct 24, 2009)

Zhael said:


> Saws 1 and 2 were good.  3 was lackluster.  4, I saw ten minutes and stopped.


Yeah, 4 sucked big time.


----------



## sindragon (Oct 26, 2009)

How many more are they going to do ?


----------



## Xaerun (Oct 26, 2009)

The awfully ambiguous trailer made me lol... until it tells you the title.
Then that laughter overed quickly.


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 26, 2009)

Thay made six? How many times till it gets old?

Edit: Oh, wait...


----------



## Lukar (Oct 26, 2009)

I really want to see VI, I want to see the new traps. :3


----------



## TheBiggestIdiotEver (Oct 26, 2009)

sindragon said:


> How many more are they going to do ?


Hollywood won't stop beating this dead horse until everyone out there stops giving them money for it.


----------



## Lukar (Oct 26, 2009)

TheBiggestIdiotEver said:


> Hollywood won't stop beating this dead horse until everyone out there stops giving them money for it.



Hello dear friend, my pals Crash and Spyro would like to talk to you.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Oct 26, 2009)

I didn't get too see the movie, but I read the plot on Wiki was was amazed. Now I REALLY want to see it.


----------



## Lukar (Oct 26, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> I didn't get too see the movie, but I read the plot on Wiki was was amazed. Now I REALLY want to see it.



Holy hell. You convinced me to read it, the ending looks awesome.


----------



## TheBiggestIdiotEver (Oct 26, 2009)

Lukar said:


> Hello dear friend, my pals Crash and Spyro would like to talk to you.



Are they going to tell me that they, like Sonic, Star Wars, and Jigsaw, have loyal/retarded fans that shell out their hard earned money for anything related to their once-great franchises regardless of how god-awful they've become?


----------



## Lukar (Oct 26, 2009)

TheBiggestIdiotEver said:


> Are they going to tell me that they, like Sonic, Star Wars, and Jigsaw, have loyal/retarded fans that shell out their hard earned money for anything related to their once-great franchises regardless of how god-awful they've become?



Yes. I'm one of them.


----------



## Sam (Oct 26, 2009)

That shit scares the hell outta me. I don't know how you guys watch it. :/


----------



## Aden (Oct 26, 2009)

Saw series â‰  scary

Saw series = torture porn


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 27, 2009)

TheBiggestIdiotEver said:


> Are they going to tell me that they, like Sonic, Star Wars, and Jigsaw, have loyal/retarded fans that shell out their hard earned money for anything related to their once-great franchises regardless of how god-awful they've become?



Ffffffff... OT, EP 1, and some games are stiil good.


----------



## Azure (Oct 27, 2009)

CommodoreKitty said:


> Saw _6_, they have _6_ of them? I haven't even seen one. Why are these gratuitously gory and sadistic movies so popular?


^

I don't bother with second rate horror.  If it's popular to have 6 films made, it probably sucks.


----------



## Lukar (Oct 27, 2009)

Aden said:


> Saw series â‰  scary
> 
> Saw series = torture porn



This. <3


----------



## Altamont (Oct 28, 2009)

I have to Say, Saw VI was undoubtedly the best of the series to follow III. It actually had interesting characters, ad good storyline, and great traps. One of the serie's best.


----------



## Molotov (Oct 28, 2009)

Don't worry, Saw 14: BEST INSTALLMENT EVER. SCREW WHAT THE OTHERS SAY ABOUT IT, IT'S AWESOME AND YOU'RE NOT.


----------



## Neighboursfiends (Oct 30, 2009)

for me the 2 but I not go to see the 6 naaa is the is the same shit


----------

